# miniature orchid reccomendation for an open air setup?



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi guys and gals,
Been a long time since I was on dendroboard but I'm in need of some suggestions for my current project. I recently finished putting together a new custom 150g aquarium/riparium setup that features an emersed stump rising out of the center. 




























I think the stump would look great with some miniature orchids growing on it. They'll be out in the open so slightly different conditions than the average viv - lower humidity (the water below should help but probably still much drier than an enclosed viv), decent passive air flow, bright light. 

I've been perusing Andy's orchids but am completely overwhelmed by all the options. Any suggestions?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Looks Asian biotopical to me, no?

Geez, with a bit more humidity, the choice is Appendicula--have you considered a fogger?



the_deeb said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> Been a long time since I was on dendroboard but I'm in need of some suggestions for my current project. I recently finished putting together a new custom 150g aquarium/riparium setup that features an emersed stump rising out of the center.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Phragmepedium bessae!!! Let its roots grow into the water without worry!!!! Beautiful flowers, great riparian orchid!!!!


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

P. S.: Would love to see this moth#@!%cker in a tank--1/3 full--with some Bombinas or Cynops--and fish:

1 big school white clouds
1.1 Anabantid (How about spike tailed paradise?)
1 small freshwater goby
Some small loaches

...Oh, baby...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I love that you've got your archer fish still!


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions so far.



Groundhog said:


> Looks Asian biotopical to me, no?
> 
> Geez, with a bit more humidity, the choice is Appendicula--have you considered a fogger?


Unfortunately it's not really a biotope of any sort. I had originally intended the livestock to represent a west african geotope but with having to house my archers and a few other random fish and my mish mash of plants it's pretty much a mix from all over.

I thought of adding a fogger but don't really want to add more hardware to the tank at this time if I can avoid it.



frogparty said:


> Phragmepedium bessae!!! Let its roots grow into the water without worry!!!! Beautiful flowers, great riparian orchid!!!!


This sounds like a great option, but doesn't seem to be available from Andy's orchids. Any leads on an alternative source?

I'd still love to hear additional suggestions.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Look into some of the smaller species Phalaenopsis, like equestris or cornu-cervi. Bletia purpura would look cool, with it's large pleated leaves that look like seedling fan palms, and it, too, would send roots into the water. Also, good ol' Ludisia discolor.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Woodstream Orchids


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I second any of the various Phrag. species, but I would suggest one of the smaller ones. Your best bet to find one for a relatively reasonable price is through another hobbyist. I would look for a division on an orchid forum. There are some that focus on the slipper orchid genera and will likely be more than helpful. For some reason, Phrags seem to still be relatively uncommon at major orchid vendors. 

BTW, I'm sure Andy has some besseae and other Phrags tucked away somewhere. He just has too many plants to list.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

P. besseae is very small for a Phrag, and one of the most tolerant to totally submerged roots


----------

